# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Mark Hamill verrät, wie Luke auftritt



## Darkmoon76 (21. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Mark Hamill verrät, wie Luke auftritt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Mark Hamill verrät, wie Luke auftritt*


----------



## TAOO (22. Juni 2019)

Dann gehts mal wieder ins Kino ! Das Luke aus der Unterwelt ein weg findet zurück zu den Lebenden, dann aber bitte mit Yoda !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juni 2019)

Klar den trägt er auf seinen Schultern.


----------



## Leuenzahn (22. Juni 2019)

"Mark Hamill verrät, wie Luke Skywalker im Film auftritt"

Hoffentlich nicht nackt, dann sind ALLE zufrieden, naja, ein paar ganz Spezielle gibt es immer, von dem her, fast ALLE. 

Mal ehrlich, ich bin SW Fan, habe gerne Swtor gezockt, auch ältere Spiele, die genialen Jedi Knight Dinger, oder Dark Forces etc., Kotor ist z.B. eines der besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten. Auch andere Umsetzungen habe ich gerne gezockt, Empire @ War ist ja auch nur zu geil, wenn man da die Sternzerstörer und die TIE Fighter rumdüsen laßen kann, vor allem wen man als Kind in letzterem "drinsaß". 

Aber sind wir mal ehrlich. Star Wars hatte drei Teile, das sind die der späten 70iger und Anfang 80iger. Den Rest Schrott danach braucht kein Mensch, auch das ganze Comicgedöns und sonstiges Verwurste macht nur schlecht was gut ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2019)

Davon war ja schwer auszugehen, war doch schon unmittelbar nach dem Start von EP8 bekannt dies nicht Hamils letzter Auftritt als Luke war.


----------



## TheCosgrove (23. Juni 2019)

Nervt es euch auch, wenn zu viele Dinge vor einem Release erzählt werden? Ich will dich gar nicht wissen wer alle in einem Film auftaucht und was dieser tut. Da zeigen viele Trailer schon zu viel, aber diese ganzen Interviewschnipsel nerven. Insbesondere in Überschriften liebe PC Games, wenn die Charaktere evtl. noch nicht mal im Trailer aufgetaucht sind!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Juni 2019)

TheCosgrove schrieb:


> Nervt es euch auch, wenn zu viele Dinge vor einem Release erzählt werden? Ich will dich gar nicht wissen wer alle in einem Film auftaucht und was dieser tut. Da zeigen viele Trailer schon zu viel, aber diese ganzen Interviewschnipsel nerven. Insbesondere in Überschriften liebe PC Games, wenn die Charaktere evtl. noch nicht mal im Trailer aufgetaucht sind!


Du machst da was verkehrt, wenn da etwas zu einem Thema steht das einem Interessiert, z.B. "Game of Thrones - blablaspoiler" mußt Du dir angewöhnen direkt nach dem Stichwort nicht mehr weiterzulesen und die Welt ist in Ordnung.


----------



## TheCosgrove (23. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du machst da was verkehrt, wenn da etwas zu einem Thema steht das einem Interessiert, z.B. "Game of Thrones - blablaspoiler" mußt Du dir angewöhnen direkt nach dem Stichwort nicht mehr weiterzulesen und die Welt ist in Ordnung.



Da hast du grundsätzlich Recht. Nur gehe ich auf pcgames.de in der Regel um mich über Spiele zu informieren. Dass da dann mitten drin unvermittelt eine Überschrift steht, a la "Totgeglaubter Charakter X im neuen Film wieder dabei...." ist Mist. Ich meide ja schon Seiten mit Filmnews und dank pcgames.de weiß ich jetzt, dass eben mal wieder ein "Totgeglaubter Charakter X" im neuen Film wieder dabei ist. Klar, man kann es sich denken. Aber es ist doch in der Tat einfach komplett unnötiger Spoiler auf der Hauptseite.
Als die letzte GOT-Staffel anlief, hab ich Seiten wie PCGames komplett gemieden. Ob das in deren Sinne ist, glaube ich auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Juni 2019)

TheCosgrove schrieb:


> Da hast du grundsätzlich Recht. Nur gehe ich auf pcgames.de in der Regel um mich über Spiele zu informieren. Dass da dann mitten drin unvermittelt eine Überschrift steht, a la "Totgeglaubter Charakter X im neuen Film wieder dabei...." ist Mist. Ich meide ja schon Seiten mit Filmnews und dank pcgames.de weiß ich jetzt, dass eben mal wieder ein "Totgeglaubter Charakter X" im neuen Film wieder dabei ist. Klar, man kann es sich denken. Aber es ist doch in der Tat einfach komplett unnötiger Spoiler auf der Hauptseite.


Aber ganz im Ernst, bei all den Jedi taucht als Machtgeist auf war dasdoch wirklich abzusehen.
Ich wette Leia wir da auch in der Form eine letzte Szene erhalten, ob nun aus recycleten Aufnahmeschnipseln *hoff* oder *schauder* als schlechte CGI a la Rogue One.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber ganz im Ernst, bei all den Jedi taucht als Machtgeist auf war dasdoch wirklich abzusehen.
> Ich wette Leia wir da auch in der Form eine letzte Szene erhalten, ob nun aus recycleten Aufnahmeschnipseln *hoff* oder *schauder* als schlechte CGI a la Rogue One.


Laut Abrams wird Fisher NICHT via CGI wiederbelebt werden, das wurde insbesondere ihrer Tochter versprochen. Es soll unbenutztes Material aus EP7 mit den Neuaufnahmen kombiniert werden. Es wird interessant zu sehen was sich Abrams da für ne Lösung ausgedacht hat.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Juni 2019)

Schon mal ein Trost bei meinen massiv heruntergefahrenen Erwartungen.


----------

